# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Inva Mula

## Brari

LONDER (19 Dhjetor) 

- Diva shqiptare e operas Inva Mula, mbrëmë për herë të parë ka interpretuar Traviatën e Giussepe Verdit në sallën e operas "The Royal Opera House" në Covent Garden Londër. 
Sopranoja shqiptare në në rrolin e Violetta Valery, përcolli tek publiku emocionet e një prej operave të mëdha të shkruar në vitin 1853 nga Verdi. 
Ne sallën e operas mbretërore, ku kishin ardhur 2.500 londinezë të moshave të ndryshme, Inva Mula u prit me duartrokitje të ngrohta falë interpretimit të saj dinjitoz, dhe për disa herë gjatë shfaqjes ajo u ndërpre nga duartrokitjet e zjarrta të publikut. 

Shfaqja zgjati 3 orë e 30 minuta. 


mv/ko (BalkanWeb) 

----------


Rrofsh INVA !

Ti na nderon ne ate Londer ku kane zbarkuar ca ndyresira  nga Shqiperia e po na turperojne..

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Per tre net me rralle ne sallen e "Royal Opera House" ne Londer Inva Mula ka deputuar me sukses rrolin e Violettes ne vepren e Verdit La Travita.

Dje mbasdite ne ambientet e kesaj opere une pata fatin te takoj Inven dhe ta intervistoj ate per Gazeten Shqiptare.

Me ciltersi dhe me respekt ajo ju pergjigj pyetjet te mija.Personalisht derim me sot kam intervisur shume personalitete te artit, muzikes, politikes por intervista e 20 dhjetorit me Inva Mulen do te mbetet gjate ne mendjen time.


Ajo nuk eshte vetem nje kengetare e mire por mbi te gjitha nje grua e bukur, dhe tejet e respektushme dhe e komunikushme.


ju uroj lexim te kendshem te intervistes.
INTERVISTË ME INVA MULËN NË SALLËN E OPERAS MBRETËRORE LONDËR. Dt 20 Dhjetor 2002 ora 16.30



Inva është hera e parë që ju interpretoni në operën mbretërore(Royal opera house) në Londër.Si  ndjeheni?

Po sigurisht është një kënaqësi që mu dha mundësija, sepse është mundësi e pakët që ju jepet artistëve.Por kënaqësija është një pjesë e asaj që unë ndjej sepse,përgjegjësija për të interpretuar në ktë opera është shumë e madhe.
Me të vërtëtë unë nuk vij nga hapat e parë të karierës time, unë vij me një karierë të konsoliduar,megjithate kur jep përshtypjet e para në një teatër, fuen të jenë përshtypje të shkëlqyera.Domethënë unë kam dhenë, ato mundësitë e mija maksimale, dhe vetë opinioni, që në ditët e para që fillova të bëj prova ishte shumë shumë i mirë, një opinion që unë mundova ta konsolidoj gjatë provave dhe ja arrita në shfaqje.


Cili ka qënë shkaku që ju nuk keni qënë mëpërpara e pranishme  me interpretimet tuaja në operën londineze?

Po shkaqet janë të ndryshme.Por ne punojnë me kontrata te cilat i firmosin dy tre vjet para se të vijmë këtu,dhe unë para disa kohëve kam bërë një audicion këtu në Londër, dhe propozimet që mu dhanë përkonin me momentet që unë kisha nën shkruar kontrata me skenat e tjera,pra nuk koiçidonte oferta me kohën e lirë timen.Dhe përshembull këtë kontratë që kam firmosur pra tre vjetësh.Kam qënë shumë e përgatitur psikollogjikisht që do të vija këtu.









Sa e rëndësishme është për një soprano alternimi i zërit me aftësitë skenike dramatike,pasi sipas kritikës ju dalloheni për këto komponentë gjatë interpretimit?

Unë do të thoja se me kërkesat e sotme,të paktën për gjeneratën e time nuk ndahen më këngëtar të muzikës klasike nga aktorë të mrekullushëm.
Për arsyje që me rrevolucionin që bëri Maria Kalas me teatrin operistik, ku përpara Kalasit ku këngëtarët vetëm këndonin dhe nuk kishin asnjë  lidhje me të vënurit në skenë të operas.Fenomeni Kals bëri një rrevolucion të vërtë në skenë,dhe pastaj varet nga aftësitë personale që mund të ketë çdo artist.
Përsa i përket gjeneratës time kjo është një kërkesë kryesore, dhe nëqoftëse një këngëtar i mirë që ka zërin e mirë, e ka këtë plus nga natyra është një gjë me vlerë.Sepse sado që të punosh në aspektin aktorial, do të thoja që  është një diçka e brëndëshme që asnjë rregjizor i madh mund të ta japi.Ti mund ti bësh të gjitha ça të ka thënë rregjizori, por por nuk të erdhi nga brënda, dhe nuk është e ndjerë është falço.

Për shumë artistë në botë, është një ëndërr të interpretuarit në krah të Plaçido Domingos.Si jeni ndjerë ato momente,ku sëbashku me të madhin Domingo jeni ngjitur në skenë,dhe keni interpretuar sëbashku?

Do të thoja që mua më ra shanci që,pikërisht në fillimet e mija të karrierës time pa pasur exsperiencë të interpretoja me Plaçido Domingon, dhe kurë unë rikthehem në ato vite them si ka mundësi,se me ça guximi e kam bërë një gjë të tillë.Por po të më thuash sot e bëj dhe e ndjej veten të denjë, per arsyje që eksperienca bën atë unë ta ndjej vetn mirë përbakllë një kollosi të tillë si Domingo.
Por mund të them sekreti i kësaj qëndron se çdo i ri i cili ka dëshirë, të shkojë përpara është i guximshëm, dhe e hedh atë hap.Përpara se të interpretoja me të nuk më zinte gjumi natën, por atë momentin që u ngjita në skenë unë u ndjeva veten të barazuar me të dhe interpretova.







Jeni fituesja e disa çmimeve prestigjoze si Batterflay në Barçelona 1992,Plaçido Domingo konkurs 1993 si dhe disa çmime të tjera.Çilin nga këto çmime do ta vlerësonit si më të rëndësishmin?


Sigurisht nga ana e rëndësisë, do të veçoja çmimin Domingo sepse ishte ai çmim që më hapi dyert e karrierës, por do të thoja një çmim i rëndësishëm që nuk para e çitoj ka qënë çmimi i parë internacional kur unë punoja në TOAB kur unë shkova në një konkurs në Bukuresht në vitin 89-90 diçka e tillë.
Ishte koha që ne nuk dinim asgjë se ça bëhesh jashtë shqipërisë,për ne ishte një mur në mes.Meqënëse unë shkova në atë konkurs fitova një çmim,jo atë të parë më të drejtë apo jot ë drejtë nuk ka rëndësi por unë fitova një çmim.
Ky çmim për mua kishte shumë rëndësi sepse derim atë moment,jetoja në Shqipëri me një ide se çdo gjë që bëhej rreth meje bëhej sepse unë isha bija e prindërve të mi.Por kësaj here jashtë Shqipërisë unë e mora çmimin, dhe kjo tregoi që nuk isha vajza e prindërve, por isha një artiste me emrin tim jashtë Shqipërisë.Ka gjëra në jetë tejet të vogla  me tejet rëndësi që vendosin  një gurë  për të hedhur më pas hapa tejet të rëndësishëm ne jetë.



Keni 10 vjet që jetoni në Paris, sa e ndjeni mungesën e shqipërisë dhe a mendoni që në një të ardhme të afërt apo të largët të ktheheni përgjithmonë  në Shqipëri?

Unë do të thoja se për mua nuk ka limite, në të jeturin në Shqipëri jashtë Shqipërisë, apo Françë, për arsyje se dhe vjet kam jetur vetëm 35 ditë në Paris, sepse jeta ime është në lëvizje nga Italia në Londër Amerikë kështu me rrallë.
Por unë vazhdoj që me Shqipërinë të kem kontakte të jashtëzakonshme,të vazhdueshme dhe të shpeshta.
Megjithatë do të thoja një gjë se në çdo moment,kudo që unë jam i shërbej vetëm shqipërisë,sepse kudo që jam, ndoshta unë nuk flej në shqipëri por çdo moment edhe tani kur më kërkuan poshtë në sallë, më thanë se kërkonin atë këngëtaren shqipatre që do tu intervestonte nga një gazetë shqiptare.
Pra më mirë se mund ti shërbej Shqipërisë unë jashtë saj nuk mund ti shërbeja brënda në Shqip

Vetëm pas 5 pesë ditëve do të mbërrini në Tiranë në një konçert për krishtlindjet i organizuar nga mikesha juaj Vera Graboçka.Çfarë mund të na thoni diçka më shumë rreth këtij koncerti?
Po konçerti do të jetë të ejten.Ka shumë vite që kjo atmosferë para krishtëlindjeve dhe vitit të ri pra këto dhjetë ditët e fund vitit, më japin një gjëndje shpirtërore, të veçantë dhe kam menduar gjithnjë, që pse unë të mos jap diçka në Shqipëri domethënë për këtë dhjetë ditësh të veçantë.
Kjo ide na lindi pikërisht dhjetorin e kaluar, në Paris ku isha me mikun tim Ardit Gjebrea dhe thamë pse mos  të organizonim një konçert të tillë për krishtlindjet në Tiranë. Dhe menjëherë na doli titulli Krishtlindje në Tiranë
Ky koncert do të jetë një dedikim i tërë asaj që unë ndjej i terë atij emocioni , dhe pse jo most a ndaj këtë emoçion me njerëzit që më mungojnë dhe i dua, dhe pikërisht përkon me 20 vjetorin e maturës tonë si gjeneratë dhe do të kisha shumë dëshirë që në të të mërrnin pjesë të gjithë mësuesit dhe mësueset e maturës 82.

A e konfirmoni lajmin se Pirro do të këndoj sëbashku me ju në këtë konçert?

Po po dhe është një gjë shumë e bukur sepse ne kemi zgjedhur një krijim të Pirros që është krijuar ato vitet e maturës është një krijim me poezinë e famshme të Kadaresë Mall.Është një krijim i atyre viteve, unë e këndova por nuk është që u ka dëgjuar në publikun e gjërë.
Ne e kemi ribërë këtë këngë,dhe pikërisht do ta këndojmë të dy bashkë, dhe do tja dedikojmë kësaj atmosphere malli.

Me çfarë  mendoni të paraqiteni në këtë koncert?
Ky koncert do të këtë një karakter tejet demokratik,domethënë unë jam larguar pak nga veprat klasike klasike,që unë interpretoj kudo për arsyje sepse bukurija e këtij konçerti është ke tama që ky konçert ka.
Fatëkeqësisht në Shqipëri mungojnë ato këngët karakteristike për Krishtëlindjet, që këndohen në botë.Ndoshta do të kemi në traditë në të ardhmen, dhe nga krijimet shqipatre të vetëmen që unë pash si aktuale për këtë temë ishte,Dëbora zbardhi mallet megjithëse nuk përkon tërësisht me këtë temë por ka nje lloj atmosferë të tillë krishtëlindjesh.
Ne po ashtu kemi përkthyer disa këngë të famshe që këndohen kudo në botë sepse kjo është një festë internacionale, dhe këto motive që janë shumë të kapshme dhe shumë të dëgjuara u kemi munduar ti përshtasim ti adaptojmë në shqip,dhe me to të sjellim një atmosfërë tjetër.
Kemi pasur idenë që në kor të marrim një grup fëmijësh,për arsyje se më bukur se zërat e fëmive për këtë atmosferë krishtëlindjesh nuk ka.
Eshtë një gjë e mirë, e cila nëse del mirë mendoj pse jo most a bëjmë traditë.

Meqënëse jemi ke konçertet në Shqipëri,para një viti ju dhatë një konçert të sukseshëm në Butrint me titull Inva&Friends,ka pasur shumë hamëndje në shtypin e Tiranës rreth moszhvillimit të tij apo dështimit të tij.Çili është shkaku i vërtet 
pse dështoi këtë vit konçerti Inva &Friends në Butrint?

Të them të drejtën koncerti nuk dështoi, por u tërhoqa unë sepse data që unë dhashë për shokët që do të vinin të këndonin në koncert  nuk përkoi fatëkeqësisht.Unë u gjënda në një pozitë të vështirë me një lodhje të madhe fizike, dhe nuk isha e predispozuar ta bëja dhe mendova që më mirë të gjeja një moment tjetër për ta bërë.
Ne do kemi koncerit e dytë më 5 Korrik 2003.Ky konçert mbetet një nga aktivitet e mija më ambiçiozë dhe më të dashur dhe më emocionale.
Ky koncert është i pa përsëritur, pikërisht duke u tërhequr për të dytin u tërhoqa si ai njeriu që një gjë që e jeton aqë bukur për herë të parë dhe për herë të dytë ka frikë se e prish, më mirë të them se nuk isha e përgatitur psikollogjikisht.
Po në të njëjtën kohë do të thoja që është gjynah që ta lej një traditë, dhe pse kjo most ë krijohet si një festival vere në Butrint dhe pse most ë kem mundësi të gjej një natë për ta bërë, dhe kështu fiksova datën 5 Korrik 2003.
Kam besim se do të jetë po aq i mrekullushëm sa i pari.




Ku ju mungon Pirro më shumë, gjatë kësaj kohe, si bashkëshort, menaxher, apo si kritiku juaj më i mirë?

Megjithatë unë do të thoja që Pirroja vazhdimisht ndahet midis Tiranës, Parisit dhe vëndit ku unë jam,ai ishte këtu në Londër për natën e parë të premierës, dhe ai më ndihmoi mua ato tre ditet e para këtu që unë kisha nevojë.
Ndoshta nga ana e menaxhimit unë mund ta bëj edhe vetë, por edhe njeriu në kulmin e karrieres së tij ka nevojë për njeriun e vet që të jetë në sallë dhe ti thotë të vërtetën, per arsyje se vetëm të vëtrtetën mund ta thotë njeriu që ti don.


Është viti i dytë që shqiptarët kanë mundësi ti numërojnë ditët e vitit me një kalendar me fotot tuja, si ju ka lindur kjo ide që te jeni e pranishme në familjet shqiptare me kalendarin tuaj?

Ideja ka qënë që para dy vjëtësh e mikut tim të ngushtë, fotografit të mirnjohur Fadil Berisha dhe kur kalendari i parë pati një sukses të jashtëzakonshëm,dhe fatëkeqësisht vjet ne nuk  mund ta bënim sepse unë isha tejet e ngarkuar.
Ne pamë që njerëzit vazhdonin të mbanin po atë kalendar të 2001, dhe kjo domosdorshmëri na bëri që ne të bënim kalendarin e dytë.




Si ka mundësi që krahas zërit tuaj te mrekullushëm të keni një paraqitje gjithnjë të bukur ?

Do të thoja që edhe paraqitja duhet mirëmbajtur, për arsyje që natyra të jep diçka, ka njerëz përshembull natyra ju ka dhënë një bukuri te përjetshme.Por unë personalisht mundohem të mirëmbaj atë që më ka dhëna natyra për ta shtyrë sa më shumë.

 Ku qëndron sekreti i bukurisë tuaj?

Në rrallë të parë do të thoja bukurija e brëndëshme ajo shpirterore rreflekton  sepse nëse dy sy të bukur nuk  mund të kenë asnjë vlerë nëse nuk shprehin ose nuk kanë atë ëmbëlsinë që tregon shpirtin.
Do të thoja pikërisht atë kur njeriu është i brëndshëm, dhe nga ana profesionale ndjehet i lumtur atëherë rreflekton dhe nga ana e jashtëme.

Ku do tja kaloni festat e krishtëlindjeve dhe të vitit të ri?

Pikërisht në Tiranë do të shkoj për konceritin, ne do të vetë sakrifikohemi sepse ne duhet të mbajmë një rregjim para konçertit që mendoj  do të dali mirë .Do jetë një festim shumë i mirë për mua sepse kam shumë vite që nuk e festoj vitin e ri në Tiranë.

Inva a mendoni që një ditë të gjitha kujtimet e jetës tuaj brënda dhe jashtë skenës ti botoni në një autobiografi?

Kam pasur shumë bashkëpunime për të bashkëpunuar dhe bërë një autobiografi por kam thënë që është shumë herët sepse në çdo hap të jetës time kam kujtime të jashtëzakonshme.Mendoj se është disi herët sepse kam vetëm dhjetë vjet karriere dhe mendoj që është pak ndoshta kur të bëhen njëzet vjet.
Unë kam një fat shumë të madh që të kem miq Zerina dhe Pali Kuke të cilët me kamerën e tyre më kanë ndjekur në shumë skena të rëndësishme dhe kanë fimime të mrekullushme.
Ndoshta sëshpejti ne do të ulemi për ti montur ato filmime për të nxjerrë filmin e parë dokimentrë Inva në djetë vjetorin e karrierës së saj.

Dhe së fundi çila do të ishte përshëndetja juaj këto prag krishtlindjesh për lexuesit e Gazetës Shqiptare dhe të gjithë shqiptarët anë e mbanë botës, për të cilët ti je përfaqësuesja   më e sukseshme e tyre në botë?

Unë në rrallë të parë do ti uroja të gjithëve shëndet për arsyje se shëndeti është gjëja më kryesore në jetë dhe njeriu nuk mund ta zëvendësojë, dhe do të dëshiroja  lumturi dhe optimizëm për arsyje se të gjithë sëbashku nga pak do të bëjmë që Shqipërija të eci përpara.


Salla ku interpretoi Inva ne londer.

----------


## Prototype

inva esh nje nga ato kengetare qe na nderon ! urime

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Fatemiresisht jam nje nder ata te paket shqiptare qe paten rastin te ndjekin koncertin e INVES ne Royal Opera house ne Covent Garden.
Ishte nje interpretim tejet dinjitoz, dhe me te vertete jam ndjere i lumtur kur anglezet ne fund te shfaqjes thonin:
Yes that Albanin singer was briliant, greate ..........
Pra neve komunitetit shqiptare ne Londer njerez si INVA na duhen per ti treguar anglezeve dhe Daily Mail Newspaper se shqipteret nuk jane komb qe kane sjelle ne Londer apo Uk kriminalitet dhe prostituta, por jemi nje komb qe nga gjiri jone kane dale kengetare si INVA ne rastin konkret qe u duartrokit per tre net nga me shume se 7500 shikues, te cilet dhane vleresimet maksimale per INVEN.

----------


## peshkatari

Falimderit shijaksi ne londer qe na prure kete interviste sepse ishte shume interesante dhe per me teper me asin shqiptar te muzikes klasike Inva Mula. 
Nuk di por do te kete shqiperia te tjere diva te muzikes apo te çdo fushe tjeter per te na perfaqesuar dhe per te na paraqitur per ate qe ne jemi vertet dhe krenohemi si komb (Miresine dhe Mençurine) dhe jo vetem mbartes se te keqes qe ne fund te fundit ne si shqipetare nuk e kemi njohur vete por na i kane detyruar ose mesuar te tjeret.
  Nuk di si mund te jesh ndjere ti Shijaks ne salle por une vetem me intervisten qe ti i ke bere Inves dhe me pergjigjet e saj ndjehem krenar. I lumte Inves.........

----------


## Shijaksi-London

I nderuar Peshkatar. Personalisht jam ndjere tejet i emocionuar ne salle gjate interpretimit te Inves , per vete faktin se ajo ishte bashkeatdhetarja ime e cila me perfaqesonte mua si shqiptare dhe te gjithe kombin tone ne ate shfaqje.
Pale me kur une e takova dhe e intervistova Inven.Kam intervistuar shume vigura politike, te artitt, kinematografise etj, por do tju them se intervisten me Inven do ta mbaj mend gjate ne mendjen time.Une kur e pyesja ate ajo me ipte pergjigje reale dhe duke qeshur, dhe jo pergjigje falso sic ndodh rendomte kure une kam intervistuar te tjeret.

Ne si komb nuk na mjafton vetem Inva te na perfaqesoje, ne duhet te kemi dhe te tjera ambasadore te kesaj natyre per nje perfaqesim dinjitoz te kombit tone ne Bote, dhe do te kemi plot per momentit nje filiz i ri qe po del eshte ELCA LiLA e cila do te kendoj ne Sanrremo dhe ku sipas saj ajo do te pershendese shqiperine.
Le te shpresojme per dite me te mira per kombin tone, fale perfaqesimit dinjitoz ne Bote te ketyre kengetareve dhe te te tjereve.

----------


## dodoni

MJELLMA MITIKE: KONCERT NE SI-MAXHOR 

Pas dhjete vjetesh, ne teatrin Chatelet te Parisit, ne koncertin "Operalia" te Placido Domingos, soprano Mula shfaqet jo si konkuruesja e dikurshme por si nje diva e vertete

Soprano Inva Mula sapo eshte kthyer nga Opera Kombetare e Montpellier te Frances ku ka kenduar operan "I capuleti e i Montecchi" te Belinit. E para here qe ajo interpretonte kete pjese shekpiriane te kompozitorit te famshem italian. Per here te pare ajo do te ishte Zhuljeta e Belinit, megjithese kohe me pare ajo ka interpretuar nje tjeterv Zhuljete te kompozitorit francez Gounod... Suksesi ishte i jashtezakonshem ne Montpellier ku gazeta e qytetit do te nenvizonte: "Nese nje emer duhej te vihej ne krye te te gjithe artisteve, ky do te ishte emri i Inva Mules: e bukur si dita, harmonike si mjellma mitike, soprano shqiptare qe pak kohe me pare ishte ne kete skene me nje "Traviatta" madheshtore, e percolli me mjaft force dramen shkespiriane". Ajo eshte (dhe per kete duhet ti meshojme kesaj fjale) tronditese!" Ne gazeten "Midi Libre" shkruhet me entusiazem per "sopranon shqiptare qe nuk rresht se kenduari ne skenat me te medha te botes, nga Parisi ne Barcelone, nga Nju Jorku ne Milano. Pas kthimit nga Montpellier, me 14 shkurt ajo do te shfaqej serrish ne skene: kesaj rradhe e ftuar nga miku i saj, kengetari i famshem boteror Placido Domingo. Si cdo vit, gjate ketyre dhjete vjeteve, Placido Domingo organizon ne nje teater te madh muzikor te botes konkursin e tij per kanton klasike "Cmimi Placido Domingo". Ky ishte konkursi i 10-te me 7 laureate (soprano, mezo-soprano, tenore, baritone apo base) dhe nje cmim te pare, ku u kenduan arje nga Rosini ("Il barbiere di Siviglia"), Bizet ("Carmen"), Massenet ("Le Cid") Mascagni ("Cavalleria rusticana"), Gounod ("Faust"), Donizetti ("Lucia di Lamermoor"), Verdi ("Rigoletto"), Puccini "La Boheme") dhe "Madame Buterflay", etj. Ne ftesen e koncertit, ku ishin artiste, muzikologe, kritika muzikore dhe spektatore te zgjedhur, nenvizohej se ku koncert organizohej me "pjesmarrjen e vecante te Inva Mules - Cmimi i Pare i Operalia-Placido Domingo, 1993". Te gjithe duartrokiten me brohori shfaqjen e gjeniut te muzikes Placido Domingo ne skene, i cili do ta dirizhonte vete orkestren "Lamoureux". Veshur ne te zi, me shkopin e dirigjentit ne dore, nen driten e skenes, imazhi i tij kishte dicka henore, dicka nga magjia qe krijon vete muzika nen kubene e nje teatri si "Châtelet". Ishte njeriu qe kishte arritur kulmin e artit dhe qe tashme, prej dhjete vitesh, me bujarine e tij proverbiale, ai kerkonte te spikaste talentet e reja te botes muzikore, ti nxiste ata ne rrugen e veshtire te artit te muzikes dhe te skenes. Gjeniu si duket nuk do ta mbaje per vete dhe me egoizem pasurine e artit. Ai eshte i bindur se qindra talente gjenden te panjohur ne boten e madhe te muzikes, si xhevahire te fshehur, te pazbuluar ende. Duke e pare ate ne skene, ne ethet e dirizhimit, padyshim qe te kujtohet ai itinerar i nisur pikerisht ketu ne Paris para dhjete vitesh.. Takimi me Inven ishte i rastesishem, ne koridoret e operas pariziane dhe mes zhurmes e emocioneve te konkurimit te 700 kandidateve te ardhur nga e gjithe bota. Dhe ne fund, pikerisht ajo vajze e ndrojtur qe vinte nga Shqiperia, do te ngjitej fituese ne skenen e teatrit te madh "Opera Garnier", nje ender dikur e pa-arriteshme per te. Qe ate dite, Inva do te kishte rastin te kendonte dhe me pas me gjeniun e skenes. Nga Parisi, ata do te udhetonin drejt Brukselit bashke me dirigjentin e famshem Eugèn Kohn, per nje koncert te perbashket me arje e duo te mrekullueshme te gjenive te medhenj klasike ne 29 nentor 1993. Pastaj erdhi koncerti i Mynihut ne Gjermani, koncerti ne Oslo te Norvegjise me 11 shkurt 1994, ku bashke me Domingon do te kendonin "Elisir d'amore" dhe arje e duo te tjera. Me pas do te takoheshin ne operan e Los Angeles, ku vete Domingo do te dirizhonte operan ne te cilen Inva do te interpretonte heroinen kryesore. Dhe perseri rruget e tyre do te piketakoheshin ne Uashington. Vite pasionante ne boten e mundimshme, te etheshme dhe te mrekullueshme te muzikes. Ne keto itinerare ajo gjithnje do te frymezohej dhe nxitej nga ky njeri i gjenise, i bujarise dhe i shpreses. Tashme dhjete vjet kane kaluar...Vajza timide, e shfaqur papritur ne skenen e "Operas Garnier", me 14 shkurt, e veshur me nje robe te kuqe, ajo do te ftohej te kendonte arjen e Xhildes "Caro nome che il moi cor", te operas "Rigoletto" te Verdit si dhe nje duo me mezo-sopranon e re amerikane Kate Aldrich, "Viens Mallika", te operas "Lakmé" te kompozitorit Leo Delibes. Ishte ajo tashme qe vinte te inkurajonte talentet e reja te zbuluara nga Domngo, mjeshtri i madh. Nje shembull domethenes... Shfaqja e Inves ne skene provokoi menjehere duartrokitje, pasi tashme ajo laureate e dikurshme e "Operalia", eshte bere nje kengetare e njohur e kantos klasike, duke kenduar ne teatrot me te medha te botes muzikore. Koncerti "Operalia" i Placido Domingos ka disa dite qe eshte dhene. Laureatet e rinj te ardhur nga Amerika, Rusia, Italia, Franca e gjetke (Cmimi i Pare kesaj rradhe ishte per italianen Carmen Giannattasio), tashme jane larguar, duke u kthyer plot endra e shprese. Ata e dine se kane shume rruge per te bere. Nderkohe, soprano Inva Mula pergatiti valixhet per tu nisur drejt operas se Romes, ku do te kendoje operan "Elisir d'amore". Nuk di pse duke imagjinuar itinerarin e saj, degjova papritur ate ze "kolorature" tashme te pjekur dhe te magjishem, qe niste nga do-maxhor, per tu rritur ne re-maxhor ne "Arena di Verona", me pas ne mi-maxhor, ne "Operan e Parisit", duke vazhduar kohe me pas ne fa-maxhor ne Staatsopera te Vienes, ne sol-maxhor ne "Covent Garden" te Londres , la-maxhor ne "Metropolitan" te Nju Jorkut dhe se fundi duke mbritur ne si-maxhor ne "La Scala" te Milanos. E ne gjithe kete rruge plot shkelqime e duartrokitje dhe here here sfidante, tronditese e te dhimbeshme, te ngjan se tashme zeri i saj jehon ende ne si-maxhor. Eshte maja e asaj qe ajo kurre me pare nuk kishte guxuar ta mendonte. Vec majat jane gjithnje maramendese... Majat arrihen me nje cmim te madh. Kur je ngjitur lart, e kupton se sa shume i ke dhene nga jeta tende artit. Dhe atehere ti kerkon te prehesh, por eshte arti qe te zgjon dhe te rimer, per te cuar s'dihet ku... 

Burbuqe Nikollaqi , Paris


Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## ornament

Rastesisht e pashe mbreme ne televizion kete koncertin ne Chatelet, Inva kishte vesh nje fustan te kuq ne kraheror i qendisur lehte, ne gisht mbante nje unaze me ezmerald jeshil, ne qafe nje varese te holle floriri, ndersa ne veshe vathe si bajame prej diamantesh, ne krahe nje shall te kuq, pjese e fustanit, buzet i kishte me te kuq te forte ne ngjyre te fustanit. Kepucet s'ja pashe (fustani gjer ne toke, hehe)
Interpretimi fantastik, harmonioz (jo si gaforet e tjera qe vetem ulurinin, bej shaka) plot maturi e inteligjence, Inva ndodhet ne zenitin e Artit te saj, ajo eshte me te vertet nje diva, kuptohet per veshet e holle e njohes te muzikes cilesore si Domingo, veda, etj.
Mbyllja e interpretimit te saj ishte pak "speciale", ajo e la skenen duke vazhduar te kendoje, ndersa orkestra vazhdonte te luante notat e fundit.
Pas "ketij largimit" ajo rikthehet ne sallen qe e duartrokiti perzemersisht e me furi.

Raportoj, e komentoj "live" nga perball televizorit, veda!

----------


## drini_në_TR

LOL
Të Lumtë Ornament
Nderime
drini.

----------


## shigjeta

Faleminderit Dodoni, qe e sollet kete informacion ketu, per kete perle te muzikes klasike, qe gjithmone e degjojme me nje kenaqesi te vecante si nga ana muzikore por dhe per krenarine qe ajo percjell me emrin shqiptar.

----------


## Ora

Inva Mula, 

Per mua ishte kenaqesi shume e madhe ta ndiqja ne koncertin qe dha ne New York ne shkurt bashke me Pirro Cakon dhe Ardit Gjebrene. Kenget e tyre jua kam dhene per te degjuar dhe miqve jo-shqiptare dhe te gjithe i kane vleresuar shume. Madje akoma me pyesin se ku mund ta gjejne nje CD te saj. Mesa di une Inva dhe Pirro jane duke pregatitur nje CD por nuk eshte shperndare akoma. Nese ndonjeri ka ndonje informacion per kete do te isha shume e interesuar..
Me pelqeu shume dhe interpretimi qe i dha kengeve arbereshe. I uroj suksese dhe do ti lutesha Albasoulit nese do te ishte  e mundur te sillnin ne seksionin e muzikes dhe kenget e saj.

Pershendetje dhe gjithe te mirat,
Ora

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Të falemnderit shumë o Dodon për këtë temë.
Për mua Inva Mula është hyjnore...
Nuk di si ta quaj ndryshe!
Ajo me tërë atë famë në mbarë globin na bën të krenohemi duke u paraqitur denjësisht me krenari se është shqiptare.
E çmoj edhe për një gjë.
Për modestinë e saj që (për fat të keq) shumë kolegë të saj nuk e kanë.

Edhe një gjë.
Nuk dua që tema dhe Forumi të marrë kahun privat, por për informim edhe për Shqiptarët këndej kufirit.
Ajo së shpejti do të mbajë koncertin e dytë të saj në amfiteatrin antik të Butrintit.
Andaj ju kisha lutur ju që keni më shumë dijeni për këtë koncert të shkruani këtu e të na informoni.
Ka shumë të interesuar nga Prishtina që do të kishin ardhur atje, por nuk dinë ku dhe si t'i sigurojnë biletat.

Paraprakisht ju falemderit!

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## shigjeta

Ora sa mire qe ke patur rastin te shohesh koncertin e Inves dhe Piros ne New York. Me sa di une CD ka dale. Une sapo mora nje kopje nga Shqiperia. Nuk e di nese behet fjale per te njejten CD apo per ndonje CD te dyte. Kenget jane vertet te bukura dhe kenga e pare eshte Ylli Im.
Leke eshte vertet fantastike te degjosh nje ze si te Inves ne nje skene si Butrinti. Une nuk e di tamam daten e koncertit por me sa kam lexuar, di qe do te jap nje koncert ne Butrint dhe nje tjeter ne Gjakove kete vit...

----------


## Ora

Faleminderit Shigjeta, 
Do interesohem dhe une atehere ta gjej nga Shqiperia.  :buzeqeshje: 
Degjim te mbare. 

Ora

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Butrinti i Mulës, mision i kryer 

Një mrekulli e rikthyer ishte ajo që Inva Mula i dhuroi mbrëmë publikut dhe teleshikuesit. Aventura e domosdoshme e sopranos shqiptare në Butrint kapërceu edhe rrezikun e një shiu të mundshëm, edhe pse era e fortë detare mbajti në ankth gjithë ditës së djeshme artisten dhe stafin organizator të koncertit, regjisoresn Vera Grabocka dhe Producentin Ardit Gjebrea.
Emocionet e forta që fali zëri i sopranos në kocertin e parë Inva live në Butrint në vitin 2001, bënë që interesimi dhe dëshira për të siguruar një biletë për natën e mbrëmshme, të ishte i madh. Kërkesat për bileta, që kushtonin 2000 lekë çifti, ishin disa herë më të mëdha nga kapaciteti 1500 vendësh i amfiteatrit. Përveç spektatorëve të shumtë nga Saranda e rrethinat e saj, (edhe pse në mungesë të posterave dhe të një sporteli publik biletash) dhe nga jugu shqiptar, në koncertin live të Inva Mulës në Butrint u ndodhën edhe shumë fansa të saj, të ardhur enkas nga kryeqyteti e qytete të tjerë të Shqipërisë, kosovarë gjithashtu, që ndodhen me pushime në brigjet e Sarandës. 
Në spektaklin e mbrëmshëm, të quajtur koncerti i vitit, ishte i pranishëm edhe çifti kryeministror Nano, si dhe ministrja e kulturës Dade. Në nisje të koncertit publikut të pranishëm i është përcjellë mesazhi dhe apeli i mbrojtjes së trashëgimisë kulturore, përmes prezantimit që u bëhet tre portreteve arkeologjike të trafikuara, dhe të rikthyera në premten në atdhe. 
Orkestra simfonike e Teatrit të Operas dhe Baletit, e drejtuar nga dirigjenti Jerome Pilmo, dhe kori i përgatitur nga Adelina Mula, ishin në cilësitë interpretuese të sopranos së madhe. Ajo interpretoi ariet nga partiturat më të zgjedhura të muzikës operistike botërore nga Verdi, Lehar, Rosini, Pucini, Grieg Me shumë emocion sopranoja Mula solli arien e babait të saj Avni Mula, Artist i Popullit Agime shqiptare. Një ndër të veçantat e koncertit të dytë të Inva Mulës në Butrint ishte i ftuari i saj special, tenori grek Marios Frangulis. Ai i solli publikut pjesë të muzikës së kompozitorit të shquar grek Miqis Teodoraqis. Madje ai ka sugjestinuar publikun kur ka interpretuar Lule borë në shqip, që ka rrëmbyer në shoqërimin e saj spektatorin. Koncertin e saj e përcolli në transmetim të drejtpërdrejtë për teleshikuesit shqiptarë TV-Klan. 


shekulli

----------


## kolombi

Shijaksi LONdon,pune e bukur,personalitete te tilla si Inva Mula,nashtojne edhe me shume krenarine e kombit tone te vogel qe fale njerezve te tille si Inva,e bejne sado pak te njohur ne bote.
Fatkeqsisht ne shkrimin tend ndesha emrin e nje njeriu qe doja ta harroja,per gjithmone,komunistin,dhe ekstremistin e majte te terbuar famekeqin Mikis Teodoraqis.

----------


## hope31

Inva Mula eshte nje nga kengetaret me te mira te muzikes shqipetare, si rrjedhoje dhe krenaria e saj

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## shigjeta

*Disa fotografi te Inva Mules dhe Piro Çakos mund t'i gjeni Ketu*

----------


## StormAngel

Në kuadër të Verës së Ohrit


 Sonte Inva Mula në katedralen Shën Sofija 
Në këtë koncert Inva Mula do të interpretojë arije nga Belini, Rosini, Shopeni, Masne, Delibi, Fore dhe këngë shqipe. Atë do ta shoqëroj pianistja Manjola Trebicka 

Sonte në kuadër të manifestimit Vera e Ohrit, në Katedralen Shën Sofija në Ohër, me fillim në ora 21.00, do të ketë koncert sopranoja Inva Mula, e shoqëruar në piano nga pianistja Manjola Trebicka. Në këtë koncert ajo do të interpretojë arije nga Belini, Rosini, Shopeni, Masne, Delibi, Fore dhe këngë shqip.

Është hera e dytë që sopranoja e nderuar Inva Mula, vjen në Maqedoni. Para një viti kishte koncert në Shkup, në kuadër të manifestimit që u organizua me rastin e 95 vjetorit të alfabetit. E njohur në skenat e Parisit, Vjenës, Romës dhe të tjera vende të botës, me zërin e saj brilant, do të kënaqë edhe publikun e këtij vendi.

Inva Mula lindi në Tiranë në vitin 1963. Është bija e kompozitorit të famshëm shqiptar Avni Mula (prej nga mori dhe emrin e saj Avni=Inva). Ka hyrë në rrugën e muzikës që e vogël. Ndoqi studimet në liceun artistik "Jordan Misja" dhe më pas u martua me  Pirro Çakon, djali  i kompozitorit të famshëm Gaqo Çako.

Që nga viti 1990 jeton në Paris prej ku dhe niset për koncertet e saj të shumta kudo në botë.

U bë e famshme me pjesëmarrjen te muzika e filmit "Elementi  i pestë" i regjisorit Luc Beson me aktorët Bruse Willis dhe Milla Miloviç. Ka marrë pjesë në koncerte dhe me tenorin e famshëm Plaçido Domingo. 

Ka fituar me dhjetëra çmime ndër të tjera Çmimin e madh Madame Butterfly në Barcelonë dhe koncoursin Plaçido Domingo ne 1993. Për zërin e saj, Luc Besson e zgjedh për të interpretuar në filmin: Cinquième élément, e shoqëruar nga Orkestra Simfonike e Londrës.

----------


## StormAngel

Inva Mula, në festivalin e operas në Arena të Italisë


Shekulli online

Sopranja shqiptare, Inva Mula, do të marrë pjesë në festivalin ndërkombëtar të operas, që
zhvillohet në fillim të Gushtit në Arena të Italisë. Sopranoja Inva Mula do të jetë protagoniste në shfaqjen e "Travjatës", e cila vlerësohet si një eveniment i jashtëzakonshëm dhe një nder për festivalin. Shfaqja e parë e "Traviatës" në këtë festival, do të jetë me datë 7 Gusht, ndërsa sopranoja shqiptare do të dalë në skenë në datat 9 dhe 11 Gusht. Inva Mula, vajza e kompozitorit të njohur Avni Mula dhe e këngëtares ruse Nina Mula, nisi rrugën e artit qysh kur ishte e vogël. Ajo ndoqi studimet në Liceun artistik "Jordan Misja" në Tiranë dhe më pas studimet në Akademinë e Arteve. Prej vitit 1990, ajo jeton në Paris (Francë), ndërsa interpreton në koncerte të shumta në vende të ndryshme. Mula u bë e famshme në botë edhe me interpretimin e kolonës zanore të filmit "Elementi i pestë", realizuar nga regjisori Luc Beson. Ajo ka marrë pjesë me koncertet e saj në skenat më të njohura të botës si dhe në skenën e famshme Metropolitane të New
York, "La Scala" (Itali), si dhe koncertet të shumta në skenat e teatrove më të famshme të Italisë, ku ajo ka interpretuar në rolet kryesore. Po ashtu, ka marrë pjesë në koncertin sinfoniko - vokal në kuadër të Festivalit Tradicional të Muzikës Klasike, zhvilluar në Pekin (Kinë), ku interpretoi pjesë nga "Rigoletto" dhe "Traviata". Një sërë koncertesh të suksesshme sopranoja Mula ka dhënë edhe në teatrin antik të Butrintit (Sarandë). Ajo ka kënduar me zërat më të njohur të muzikës klasike, si me tenorin e njohur spanjoll, Placido Domingo, me tenorin e njohur grek, Mario Franguli, etj.

----------

